# 2015 Kidding Tally Thread



## goathiker

Here we go!! Is 2015 a doe year or a buck year? :kidred: :kidblue:

You may tally your kids two different ways...
Wait until your kidding season is done and post all your numbers at once.
OR
Post each doe as they kid. 
Please don't post the same kid twice, we would like an accurate count. :clap:


----------



## TDG-Farms

24 bucks
21 does

1 doe left to kid. So unless she has triplet does, the bucks will win the year. Still within that typical 50/50 range.


----------



## goathiker

My numbers even yours a bit...
Guinen, :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:
Pandora, :kidblue:
Barbara Gene, :kidred: :kidred:
4 does
2 bucks


----------



## nicolemackenzie

2 bucks from CC
1doe from Tilly

All done for this year


----------



## merede4

I am only a hobby goat farmer.
Harley the fainting goat had a little doe Feb 1 and is bred back for June delivery, whoops
Cletus ms mischievous had twin bucks Jan 30
Precious was a late bloomer and had triplets. One doe died at birth, twins left doe and buck.
So we have a tie right now. Cletus will be the tie breaker when she births late August.


----------



## ksalvagno

You may not want to breed them right back after giving birth. Their bodies need time to heal and recover from giving birth and nursing.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

Girls=8
Boys=4

I just knew that everyone was going to have boys this so I was really happy to see some girls. Although I just want to keep them all!
Everyone is done for now. There will be few does bred for late fall babies, but nothing for sure.


----------



## margaret

17 kids and one left to go.
10 does 7 bucks.


----------



## kramsay

6 does 
2 bucks 
:kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred:


----------



## ThreeHavens

I have two pregnant girls I'm waiting on. Hoping for some does!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

I have one left to kid. 
So far:
SweetPea--2 bucks-1 doe

Rose--2 does- 1 buck

So I'm even so far


----------



## margaret

added up what people posted
43 bucks
55 does.


----------



## chelsboers

It's been a buck year for me so far. I've still got 2 does due in May so here's hoping they give me some girls

2 doelings
10 bucklings


----------



## milk and honey

I'm all done now :
5 bucks
4 does


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## merede4

ksalvagno said:


> You may not want to breed them right back after giving birth. Their bodies need time to heal and recover from giving birth and nursing.


IT was purely accidental. I didn't know they would breed back so fast. When Cletus had hers two days later I saw Mr Billie trying to mount her so I separated them. I did not realize he had bred with Harley until about a week ago. I am learning and appreciate your advice immensely.


----------



## CritterCarnival

Luna - Mar 12th - single doeling :kidred:

Cleo - due early May


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Totals 
66 does :kidred:
60 bucks :kidblue:

I have so far had 4 does and 2 bucks, added to the tally above.
Please add up the tally when you post


----------



## janecb

3 bucks, 3 does. 2 more left to kid!

Totals:

69 does :kidred:
63 bucks :kidblue:


----------



## dezlwezl

3 Bucks from Sharona

69 Does
66 Bucks


----------



## rebelINny

13 kids on the ground this year. 
7 does
6 bucks


Brings the tally up to 
76 does
72 bucks


----------



## margaret

Last kid of the year here, single doeling from Clematis.
77 does.
72 bucks.
The does are ahead!!


----------



## janecb

Another buck and another doe. 1 girl left to go!

78 does :kidred:
73 bucks :kidblue:


----------



## burtfarms

I have had a all buck year. all done

Ginger:kidblue::kidblue:
Peanut:kidblue::kidblue:
Bunny:kidblue:
Grand Totals: 78 Does
78 Bucks


----------



## Brink4

6 kids=all Does!!!


----------



## SalteyLove

Brink4 said:


> 6 kids=all Does!!!


This brings us to:

84 does
78 bucks


----------



## SalteyLove

So far for the year at Saltey Homestead:

5 doelings (1 rejected sold as bottle pet)
5 bucklings (1 lost soon after birth to the elements)

Forum Totals:

89 doelings
83 bucklings


----------



## margaret

Skyla the does are ahead! Come help the buck total:lol:


----------



## happybleats

between mine and my daughters two goats we have...

7 bucks :kidblue::kidblue::kidblue::kidblue::kidblue::kidblue::kidblue:
6 does :kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred:

two left to kid...DUe May 1...both look HUGE...Im thinking thee girls each


----------



## goathiker

That makes 95 doelings and 90 bucklings.


----------



## SerenitySquare

All done here
2 doelings
5 bucklings

97 doelings
95 bucklings


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

One more doe, and one more buck for me.

98 does :kidred:
96 bucks :kidblue:


----------



## LuvMyNigies

ksalvagno said:


> You may not want to breed them right back after giving birth. Their bodies need time to heal and recover from giving birth and nursing.


How long do you typically wait before breeding them again after they have kidded?


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'll make that even steven...2 bucklings for Madeline

98 does
98 bucks


----------



## LuvMyNigies

We have another doe that should be kidding any day now, but so far we've had 3 bucklings this year- 
twins from Doorbuster :kidblue::kidblue:
and a single from Cabaret. :kidblue:

101 bucks
98 does


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

One more doe for me 

102 does :kidred:
98 bucks :kidblue:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Don't you mean 99 does
101 bucks?


----------



## goathiker

No fair padding the doe count :lol:

101 bucks
99 does


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:doh: Lol, I read it wrong, they flipped it on me! The does have been the top number this whole time :lol: 

So sorry, yep, 101 bucks, 99 does. :lol:


----------



## Ride4ever

My tally with two more left due in May:
Bucks=10
Does=5


----------



## christinajh

I have two left to kid, but right now here are my totals.
4 bucks
2 does


----------



## rebelINny

That makes 

Bucks: 111
Does: 104


----------



## LuvMyNigies

Well, Gabbi finally had her kids this morning and she had...

TWIN BUCKLINGS!! :kidblue: :kidblue: 

(So, it was ALL BUCKLINGS FOR US THIS YEAR- 5 Total! Already posted our other three!)

Brings the total to:
113 Bucks
104 Does


----------



## Blackheadedboers

I'm done till may, total of 33 kids 20 does and 13 boys so grand totals are

126 bucks 
124 does


----------



## Goats4Milk

One doe so far. I have two more due at the end of May.

126 bucks 
125 does


----------



## LadySecret

Trudy - 2 does 1 buck
Vixen - 1 doe 2 bucks
Pebbles - 1 doe 1 buck
Fancy - 3 does

That's 7 doe kids and 4 buck kids for me so far. I have 6 more does to kid later in the year.

Total
130 bucks
132 does


----------



## sheann

Juliette boy
Giselle 2 boys
Cameo 1 girl, 1 boy
I have 8 does still to deliver

Total 
134 bucks
133 does


----------



## NyGoatMom

Clarabelle had twin bucks

136 bucks
133 does


----------



## LuvMyNigies

Our friends at Triple J Ranch don't do forums much so he told me to go ahead and post his numbers for him. 

He has 100% NZ Registered Purebred Kikos and used the same buck as we did. 

He had 10 bucklings :kidblue::kidblue::kidblue::kidblue::kidblue::kidblue::kidblue::kidblue::kidblue::kidblue:
and 7 doelings.:kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred:

Brings the totals to:
146 bucks
140 does


----------



## goat-lover

I only bred 2 does last year so they kidded in mid march cookie had twins has ff in belle had a single 
2 does
1buck


----------



## goathiker

147 bucks
142 does


----------



## NyGoatMom

Daisy had trips...2 bucks and a doe.

149 bucks
142.5 ( ) does

JK...143 does...Daisy's doe was only 4.5 lbs :lol:


----------



## margaret

No the bucks are winning:mecry: :lol:


----------



## goatygirl

:nothing to add::nice thread:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yep....the bucks won here...6-1 :mecry:
(already tallied)


----------



## happybleats

its not over yet til the fat lady kids....Maybeline promises triplet does..and Nikkita does too.....:-D


----------



## ThreeHavens

Busy Bee promised me at least one girl; my gut's saying she has two boys and a girl in there, but we'll have to see


----------



## rebelINny

A doe my buck bred this fall kidded with twins today. 1 buck, 1 doe

150 bucks
144 does


----------



## christinajh

My Lamancha/boer doe just kidded a buck and doe. I'm done until my nubian kids in June

151 bucks
145 does


----------



## sheann

Tonks 2 girls
Dove 2 boys, her first set of twins

153 bucks
147 does


----------



## springkids

Buck year for us.
I have had 9 does to kid.I'm done until end of May.
11 bucks
8 does



164 bucks
155 does


----------



## Lstein

:nothing to add::hammer::GAAH: yet.....


----------



## groovyoldlady

On April 7 we got one buck, Davian, and one doe, Aviva!!! Beautiful LaMancha babies!

:kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## goatygirl

So that would be

165 bucks
156 does


----------



## GoatieGranny

2 doelings so far. One more kidding to go. 

165 bucks
158 does


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch

I had 2 bucks born March 16th...


----------



## janecb

Current total:

167 bucks :kidblue:
158 does :kidred: 


The bucks are ahead ~~


----------



## Cactus_Acres

Bree had twin does :kidred::kidred:
Molly had a huge single buckling :kidblue:
Silvie had triplets, two does and a buck :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:

169 bucks :kidblue:
162 does :kidred:


----------



## goatygirl

Two bucklings 
One doeling
That would be
171 :kidblue:
163 :kidred:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Rosie twin bucklings and 2 left to go

173 bucks
163 does


----------



## russellp

15 does and 8 bucks


----------



## NyGoatMom

That makes 178 does
181 bucks


----------



## LuvMyNigies

russellp said:


> 15 does and 8 bucks


No fair! lol! :wink:
No wonder where all my doelings went this year!:laugh:


----------



## ThreeHavens

Why does it seem that the bucks always end up a little ahead of the does? Or is it just me? :lol:


----------



## TDG-Farms

Thats assuming everyone has done their math right. Now. You know what would make this threat really fun? If everyone would go back and count and post their final counts


----------



## rebelINny

One more buck for me today.

178 does
182 bucks


----------



## CountyLineAcres

We have had 6 does & 6 bucks so far. There's 5 does left to kid, so I am hoping more pink!!

184 does
188 bucks


----------



## freedomstarfarm

So far:
5 :kidblue:
3 :kidred:


----------



## ariella42

We only had one bred this year, but it's a doe!

Add one :kidred:


----------



## goathiker

190 does 
191 bucks


----------



## CritterCarnival

TDG-Farms said:


> Thats assuming everyone has done their math right. Now. You know what would make this threat really fun? If everyone would go back and count and post their final counts


I was thinking the same thing! I just tallied from the first post up to your post #74 and came up with 188 live bucklings, plus one that died, and 180 live doelings, also plus one dead.



goathiker said:


> 190 does
> 191 bucks


Hmmm...taking my above tally, adding in the last couple posts, ending with your post, I now calculate a total of 200 bucklings (+1) and 190 doelings (+1).

Of course, I'm running on little sleep, excessive stress and worry, and just off the road from a non-stop drive to Colorado and back to get our son, who is having medical issues...and has a pretty rough time ahead of him to recover. ray:

Who else wants to count babies? We can compare our totals...should definitely be entertaining! :ROFL:


----------



## CountyLineAcres

CritterCarnival said:


> I Who else wants to count babies? We can compare our totals...should definitely be entertaining! :ROFL:


It was painful, but I came to the same total. 201 total bucks and 191 total does.


----------



## RunningRunning

All I seemed to have were boys!
Macaroon: 2 boys
Lady: 2 boys; one born dead
Nicki: 2 boys
Baby: 1 boy; he died in the birthing
Mama: 1 boy, 1 girl (first girl in 2 years!)
Poppy: 1 boy, 2 girls

I thought I was done for the year, but it looks like I have one more who may be pregnant. If she is, she won't have it for another month or so.

Total this year (so far) of living babies:
7 boys
3 girls


----------



## CAjerseychick

2 does: two doe kids and a buck (triplets) and a pair of buck kids....
Not bad for our first year!!!!
(sorry no idea why pic is sidewise?! its not on my computer! but uploaded this way ...)


----------



## rosawoodsii

ksalvagno said:


> You may not want to breed them right back after giving birth. Their bodies need time to heal and recover from giving birth and nursing.


She did say "whoops!". Lots of people don't know they'll breed back right away. I think she learned the hard way.:laugh:


----------



## rosawoodsii

With 4 does so far, I have 4 does, 4 bucks, Saanens and Sables. Three more to go.


----------



## JulieTPerry

6 Bucks, 10 Does. Boer Goats. Lambs too, 14 Rams 8 Ewe.


----------



## 13887

Cedar Hawk Ranch Boer Goats Result's 
Girl year for me (it's always a girl year for me lol)
11/5/14 Ember kidded with twin doeling's
11/6/14 Corona kidded with twins boy & girl
11/7/14 Azari kidded twin doelings
11/10/14 Ruby kidded twins boy & girl
11/18/14 Coco kidded twin doelings
11/21/14 Moon kidded twin doelings 
11/29/15 Ninja kidded single doeling
11/29/14 Safari kidded quads 3 doelings 1 buckling
12/5/14 Cloud kidded twin bucklings
12/5/14 Ria kidded twin doelings
12/19/14 Zena kidded twins boy & girl
12/22/14 Mocha kidded twin doelings
12/23/14 Magic kidded twin bucklings 
12/27/14 Star kidded twin bucklings
1/17/15 Copper kidded triplets 1 girl 2 boys
3/30/15 Misty kidded twin bucklings
4/5/15 Paintball kidded triplets 2 boys 1 girl
so that's 16 boys and 21 girls for me for a total of 37 kids and I still have one more doe due end of may
see all my adorable but growing up now kids here: http://chrboergoats.weebly.com/20142015-kids.html


----------



## orthis

We had a set of surprise twins (one of each) and of the moms we know are pregnant look like they are going to pop. We are expecting between 2 and 8 new babies in the next 2 weeks. Pray for does.

Then out of the blue our loan sheep pair had us a baby too.


----------



## laurelsh

3 does
2 bucks


----------



## cdanna

We had ALL boys this year! 5 bucks. They are all mutts - our buck is a Mini Nubian and our 2 does are Alpine/Oberhasli/La Mancha and Nigerian/Kinder. 

Plus 1 lamb, just born about an hr ago, our last baby of the year and also a male!


----------



## Tamar

yikes havent posted in ages!

18 kids 3 sets of triplets! 11 bucklings 7 does, Males won for 2015 on our land!


----------



## wdwillson

I have 3 does: equal number doelings and bucklings...3 of each. One of the doelings didn't make it. So I am left with 3 bucklings and 2 doelings.
Twins for all my first time mom's. 
I didn't know for sure which way we were counting.


----------



## RedSonja

5 doelings 3 bucklings. One set of triplets, two sets of twins and one singleton.


----------



## susand1945

8 bucks
3 does

4 does to kid this week.


----------



## saanenkeeper

I'm done!!

We have 5 bucks.

So Erm it's been a buck year for us lol 

:kidblue::kidblue::kidblue::kidblue::kidblue:


----------



## guessa1

I'm done. 
4 bucks
3 does


----------



## Dyana

4 does
2 bucks
I have 1 left to kid the middle of June


----------



## GoatGirl0215

*Spring kidding totals*

11 doelings and 9 bucklings

Blondie kidded two bucklings 
Sugar kidded one buckling, one doeling
Cream kidded one buckling, one doeling
Ruby kidded one buckling, two doelings
Molly kidded two bucklings
Scarlett kidded two doelings
Pearl kidded one buckling, two doelings
Annie kidded one buckling, one doeling
Gravy kidded two doelings


----------



## goatgirlsd

Out of four does I got seven kids. They are three boys and four girl. Three sets of twins and one single.


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

*kid count*

Lydia: 1 boy 1 girl :kidred: :kidblue:
Lucy: 1 girl :kidred:
Cleopatra: 2 boys :kidblue: :kidblue:
So pretty even, even with 2 does that we were not expecting kids from 
:fluffy:


----------



## shoota

21 does
12 bucks


----------



## thowell63

12 does
5 bucks


----------



## momlee62

7 bucks
3 Does


----------



## ValkyrieWindsFarm

2 Bucklings and a Doeling


----------



## janecb

Okey... someone correct me if I'm wrong. I just went through and added the babies from page 9 onwards to the total. 


313 bucks :kidblue:
314 does :kidred:


----------



## Goatkid51

So far, I always have mostly boys; this was the closest I've ever gotten to even!

5 bucks
4 does


----------



## greenworks

*arkansas*



goathiker said:


> Here we go!! Is 2015 a doe year or a buck year? :kidred: :kidblue:
> 
> You may tally your kids two different ways...
> Wait until your kidding season is done and post all your numbers at once.
> OR
> Post each doe as they kid.
> Please don't post the same kid twice, we would like an accurate count. :clap:


3 goats freshened-tally-3 doelings, 4 bucklings


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

janecb said:


> Okey... someone correct me if I'm wrong. I just went through and added the babies from page 9 onwards to the total.
> 
> 313 bucks :kidblue:
> 314 does :kidred:


I'm to tired to go back and count it, I've been up since 7am yesterday :lol: I will go ahead and say that's right though. Thank you for adding them up! 

Everyone else that is posting their babies for the year, please add them to the thread total and keep the tally so others do not have to go back and add them all up, page after page. It is much easier if the tally is kept with each post.


----------



## gtigeri

7 does, 2 bucks


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So the tally is now,

335 bucks :kidblue: (I had one born this afternoon)
329 does :kidred:


----------



## blackjackstables

*Kidding Thrread*

16 bucks
7 does

Buck year for sure!


----------



## greenfield

Nine bucklings and two doelings


----------



## greenfield

Oops seven bucklings and two doelings - total of nine


----------



## Sylvie

We had twin doelings born, and are still waiting for two more does to kid this week. 

Forum total:
358 bucks
340 does


----------



## jfarmerterp

Two healthy bucks two does although one only lived. 24 hours
4 more mommas due


----------



## SeldomSeenAcres

4 does 
3 bucks


----------



## top_goat

Navasota had 2 bucklings on April 6. :kidblue::kidblue: Yippee!


----------



## GoatieGranny

Tabby just kidded today, one buckling, one doeling.
Forum totals:

366 Bucks
347 does


----------



## pinefarm

4 bucklings 
0 doe


----------



## clady92

*Does win in 2015*

So far we have:

6 doelings 
2 bucklings

We have only one doe left to kid.


----------



## little-red-goat-farm

Our ff Daisy, had a doeling :kidred:


----------



## vbpedsdoc

Sorry if this posts twice as I am still getting used to the forum.

We are just learning. We had 3 pygmies (a mom and her 4 month old girls) and and Alpine come in contact with a Toggenburg in August.

1st baby girl Matilda - 1 doe in late January died due to our ignorance (long story)
2nd baby girl - 2 does that I helped birth
mama pygmy Maryanne - 2 does and 2 bucks
Alpine - 1 doe and 1 buck that I had to help birth

We are learning every day.


----------



## flyingtnh

Five boer does. One still left to kid, probably today or tomorrow. 
6 x Bucklings (one a bruiser at 11 lbs, 12 oz. his twin sister was just under 11!), all traditionals and paints. 
5 x Doelings. One was a quad that probably stopped developing and never breathed. Traditional, paints, and two solid-red.

After this last mom kids, the human kids are going to make their decisions on the herd plan. I'm expecting they'll sell all but three does at weaning, and probably sell 2 of those 3 and maybe an adult after the State Fair. Betting that one of the solids stays.


----------



## lcannella

4 bucklings


----------



## dms6483

6 bucklings
3 doelings


----------



## NDDFainters

One more Doe to Kid, but so far the tally is...

7 Does
7 Bucks

This is the only 50/50 year we've ever had. Every other year we've had way more Does than Bucks. Hmmm...hope we go back to that next year! lol

Will update when Ethel delivers. Come on Pink Stork!:leap:


----------



## SusanP

So far....

2 bucks
1 doe

Two more does due before end of April, another at end of July.


----------



## Trickyroo

Well , from two whoopsie breedings….
:kidblue::kidblue::kidblue:
:kidred:


----------



## groovyoldlady

Two more does for Groovy Goats Farm!!!!! :kidred: :kidred: :wahoo:


----------



## Trickyroo

Awww , your so lucky !!! Congratulations to you :hugs:
:stars::stars::stars:


----------



## 76sarahann

My kidding count at the end is 7 girls and 4 boys


----------



## Mini Goat Lover

Snowy x Chief: 1 buckling/1 doeling


----------



## Karshrimp

*Triplets*

We have them as pets so we had only 3 of them. Bought a pregnant Pixie in January and a month ago she had triplets. 2 boys and 1 girl. Now we have 7! 
P.S. Husband named them after the 'Dallas Cowboy Triplets'...Troy, Michael, and Emma (sorry Emmitt Smith but she's the girl!) :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

By my count, that makes:

410 bucklings

388 doelings

It would be good if everyone could update this total when they post.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Please update the total thread kid tally when you post ~ It makes it easier for everyone, by not having to add everyone's kids up page after page.

I raise your 410 bucklings, and make it 411  :lol:

Tally
411 bucklings :kidblue:
388 doelings :kidred:


----------



## rebelINny

Had a doeling born today. 

411 bucklings
389 doelings


----------



## Sylvie

Doe/buck twins born last night.

Bucklings: 412
Doelings: 390


----------



## Mars13

I'll add our big Spring news. Doe #1 had triplets (WOW) 2 bucks, 1 doe.
Doe #2 had a single boy
Doe #3 had a single boy
Doe #4 had twin boys.
Doe #5 had twin girls.

Adding everything up, we have 6 boys and 3 girls. Adding to the ongoing total from this post, that means...

*The Grand Total is 418 BUCKS and 393 GIRLS*


----------



## CarolJohnsonVaughn

My lovely Ladies had one set of Triplet girls (Boer Cross), the two Milk Girls (French Alpine), had Twins each 3 buckling's one doe.
Still have one Alpine and a Saanen/LaMancha Cross Due


----------



## LadySecret

So the total is 
421 bucks 
397 does


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks for keeping the tally guys!


----------



## donnaleedreams

I'm guessing still births aren't counted? :angel goat:

We have 4 bucks and 2 does so far. (all live!)


----------



## LadySecret

Total

425 bucks
399 does


----------



## flyingtnh

:hammer:


LadySecret said:


> Total
> 
> 425 bucks
> 399 does


Our last doe gave birth to 2 girls. So:
425 bucks
401 does


----------



## Bree_6293

So far we have had one doe kid with a single buck. We have 1 due may, 2 due July 1 August, 1 September and hopefully 3/4 due December.


----------



## jfarmerterp

Add another boy born last night


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Two girls and a boy born this morning! :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred:
So the total is:
428 bucks
403 does
Including the last two posts


----------



## ChrisM

We have 5 does but we think one is sterile. So out of 4 does we got 6 girls and 2 boys.


430 bucks
409 does


----------



## ThreeHavens

Another two girls, and a boy born! :kidred::kidred::kidblue:

That brings the total to:
431 bucks
411 does


----------



## ADK_County_Bend_Farm

12 kids born between December 23- March 3...7 does and 5 bucks were born but one of each didnt survive!


----------



## nigies4ever

Posting for a friend...their doe had triplet bucks last night!

Totals

439 bucks

418 does


----------



## HawksErieFarm

I had one buck April 10th and one more to go.

Totals

440 bucks

418 does


----------



## utahgal

So far with one gal to go any day now: 4 doelings, 9 bucklings


----------



## HawksErieFarm

Totals 

449 bucks 

422 does 

Come on does let's make it a doe season


----------



## sassykat6181

Sorry guys....3 bucks! I have 10 does still due though

452 bucks
422 does


----------



## fishin4cars

4 does 2 bucks and done for the year, rehomed all our mature bucks and weathering the new bucks. Going to give our girls a year or longer break.


----------



## clady92

*One more with one left*

A friend gave me a doe that needed to be rescued from a less than ideal home. She surprised us this morning with a doe. We have one more FF doe, who is due in May. Hopefully, she will give us another little girl.

2015 Tally:
455 bucks
427 does


----------



## TDG-Farms

Whelp my final doe kidded about midnight last night. Twins. 14.5 lbs buck and a 11.0 doe. Poor mama  But thats the end of my kidding season finally! 

2015 Tally:
456 bucks
428 does


----------



## Aslea

2 does and 1 buck, 2 litters respectively lol


----------



## janecb

Totals:

457 bucks :kidblue:
430 does :kidred:

TDG-Farms - I just needed to comment that 14.5 lbs is GIANT compared to mine! My biggest baby this year was barely 3 lbs :laugh:


----------



## sassykat6181

Adding 3 bucks 2 does

460 bucks
432 does


----------



## sassykat6181

Triplet does!!!!!

460 bucks
435 does


----------



## Sylvie

Buck/doe twins born Wednesday

Total
461 :kidblue:
436 :kidred:


----------



## goatygirl

Posting for a friend 
5 Does
3 Bucks
464 bucks
441 does


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

6 bucklings
8 doelings


----------



## utahgal

utahgal said:


> So far with one gal to go any day now: 4 doelings, 9 bucklings


 UPDATE: Last gal kidded this morning. Both deceased in utero, both boys. So final total count is 15 (includes the 2 doa's) 11 boys 4 girls. Year of the boys here.


----------



## goatygirl

So that makes

470 bucks
and 
449 doe


----------



## sassykat6181

Twin does today 
470 bucks
451 does


----------



## luvmyherd

Starr:kidblue::kidblue::kidred:
Petunia:kidred:
Starry:kidblue::kidred::kidred:
Dotsie:kidred:
Angel:kidblue::kidblue::kidblue:

So 6 bucklings 5 doelings
Somebody else can do the math. I will mess it up.


----------



## margaret

476 bucks
456 does.


----------



## goatygirl

So when does this count actually end?


----------



## nigies4ever

Probably when 2015 ends :lol:


----------



## rebelINny

Lol...I'll have several more to add by Dec 31st!


----------



## NewbieNubian

Yodi :kidblue::kidblue:
Prissy :kidred:
Posh :kidred::kidblue:

So three bucks and two does to add! Plus one doe left to kid!

479 bucks
458 does.


----------



## lameacres

Ok here we ended with 9 bucks and 14 does

So tally is now:

488 bucks
472 does


----------



## ArborGoats

1 doe and 1 buck here!


So... 
489 bucks 
473 does.


----------



## BCG

25 bucks 27 does.... one doe left to kid in the next day or 2.

So.. .
514 bucks
500 does


----------



## nigies4ever

So anybody have a doe that's pregnant with 17 girls? :lol: I'm determined to make this a doe year!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

One doe for me early this morning :lol: 

514 bucks :kidblue:
501 does :kidred:


----------



## GodsGarden

The kidding year is over for me..
3 bucks
4 does

517 bucks
505 does


----------



## FarmerInaDress

Guernsey tally:

3 does
3 bucks

Everyone had one of each. 

Total:
520 bucks
508 does

Alpines start kidding this week. Let's up that doe count!


----------



## CritterCarnival

nigies4ever said:


> So anybody have a doe that's pregnant with 17 girls? :lol: I'm determined to make this a doe year!


Cleo moans and groans like she's carrying 17, but I think she's exaggerating!! :ROFL:

Hopefully we'll help pad the doe numbers soon though, she's due in about 3 weeks, thinking pink and praying for the doe fairy to visit!! ray: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:

View attachment 93782


----------



## DreadPirate

2 does, 2 bucks from one kidding.

Tally:
522 bucks
510 does


----------



## melbah1

DreadPirate said:


> 2 does, 2 bucks from one kidding.
> 
> Tally:
> 522 bucks
> 510 does


Congratulations on the quads! My Oberhasli looked to me like she must have 4 in her, she had 2 boys her ff and then three boys so i has hoping for 4 girls! 2 boys instead.

One more to go....

Tally:
524 bucks
510 does


----------



## arbrownpac

1 and 1 cou blanc alpines


----------



## smilesx4

2 bucks so far with 2 more yet to kid.....come on ladies...mama needs her some does!!


----------



## margaret

Please add up the total count when you add your goats!!! It's a lot harder to add up several peoples totals!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

*Tally*
527 bucks :kidblue:
511 does :kidred:


----------



## donnaleedreams

*Shenanigoat Farm - final tally*

.....I already posted once.

Since then, we had triplet (3) bucklings on Sunday. And today we had our final surprise birth, one (1) doeling. She was a surprise because she had been sick and the Vet was sure there was no way she was pregnant. She fooled him real good. :wahoo:

So our final tally is seven bucks and three does.

donna


----------



## FarmerInaDress

donnaleedreams said:


> .....I already posted once.
> 
> Since then, we had triplet (3) bucklings on Sunday. And today we had our final surprise birth, one (1) doeling. She was a surprise because she had been sick and the Vet was sure there was no way she was pregnant. She fooled him real good. :wahoo:
> 
> So our final tally is seven bucks and three does.
> 
> donna


So, final count would be...

Bucks 530
Does 512

Correct?


----------



## janecb

Bucks: 534
Does: 514

I think... since she said her final total was 7 bucks and 3 does... Correct me again if I'm wrong??


----------



## FarmerInaDress

janecb said:


> Bucks: 534
> Does: 514
> 
> I think... since she said her final total was 7 bucks and 3 does... Correct me again if I'm wrong??


That is where I am confused, because she said that she already posted once and was adding 3 bucks and 1 doe, but her final tally was 7 bucks and 3 does, so I assume she already added the other 4 bucks and 2 does to the tally.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She said the others were already counted, so the tally is,
530 bucks
512 does


----------



## NDgirl

we had 3 bucks and 1 doe born in past 4 days from 2 does. 

total
533 bucks
513 does


----------



## margaret

The does are 20 behind


----------



## Lstein

Here's my total so far, 6 down 10 to go!

Sophie: :kidred::kidred:
Ethel: :kidred::kidblue::kidblue:
Merryweather: :kidred::kidred:
Zing: :kidred:
Dolly: :kidblue:
Ginger: :kidblue::kidblue::kidblue::kidblue:

Total: Bucks - 540
Does - 519

.....didn't realize the boys beat the girls in my herd already, that quad sure leveled the playing field when I thought the girls had a good lead lol


----------



## margaret

Quadbucks?!?
Holy crap! That's a lot of bucks!:shocked:


----------



## Lstein

margaret said:


> Quadbucks?!?
> Holy crap! That's a lot of bucks!:shocked:


 I know right lol, would have thought maybe one girly in that bunch but nah, all boys.


----------



## janecb

My last doe kidded a single buck.

Bucks: 541
Does: 519


----------



## wintergreen

3 bucks
7 does


Bucks: 541 + 3 = 544
Does: 519 + 7 = 526


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Gidget kidded 2 bucks and 1 doe on 4/18. I really wanted this to be a doe year! 4 does left to kid!

546 bucks
527 does


----------



## DanielsDairyGoats

We just had three does bred this year, so % wise for us it rocked as a doe year. And I'm keeping all the girls.
Single buck
Single doe
Twin does

547 bucks
530 does


----------



## teejae

sigh we wont have kids till September which is spring here in Aus. But all my does are now in kid and havnt had any return  teejae


----------



## goathiker

This thread will be taken off the banner at the end of the month, but it will stay open until January 1st.


----------



## melbah1

Finally some girls! 2 girls and a boy for our toggenburg mix.

Boys 548
Girls 532


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I didn't even notice it was on the banner :lol:


----------



## orthis

Today we got a set of triplet girls and twin girls
We still have at least 2 ready to go in the next few days,
I am hoping for many more girls.


Boys 548
Girls 537


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Twin girls on the 24th! Sooo happy!  We have more does than bucks on our farm now.

Bucks: 548
Does: 539


----------



## ksalvagno

4 does and 1 buck

Bucks: 549
Does: 543


----------



## BCG

1doe

Bucks: 549
Does: 544


----------



## Lstein

Shortcake: :kidblue::kidblue:
SG: :kidred::kidred:
Opal: :kidred::kidblue:
Diamond: :kidred:
Mama: :kidred::kidred:
Maggie: :kidblue::kidred:
Velvet: :kidred::kidblue::kidblue:
Lucy: :kidred:

*Total - Bucks: 555*
* Does: 553*


----------



## CrescentMoonFarm

Bambi: :kidred::kidred:
Carly: :kidblue::kidblue::kidred:

*Total - **Bucks: 557
Does: 556*


----------



## Lstein

It's so close! The girls almost caught up!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

This is so intense! Crimson should be kidding any day now. Thinking PINKK :hair:


----------



## goatygirl

You will love me after this 1 boy 2 girls
558 :kidblue:
558 :kidred::kidred:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Awesome!!


----------



## happybleats

add another buck UGH...Nikkita had her kid a bit early...so sad it wasn't a girl..but glad both are ok..Only have Maybeline left to kid ...Due Friday..


----------



## ADK_County_Bend_Farm

1 boy and 1 girl born yesterday 

560 :kidblue:

559 :kidred:


----------



## Lstein

Georgie had a doeling on Monday, I see she didn't make my last post.

Bucks: 560
Doelings: 560


----------



## LadySecret

First fresher Bella had twin doelings today!

Bucks: 560
Does: 562


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Yay!! Does win


----------



## mirage_mp

We're small time still, but we had a good year so far...

1 Buck
5 Does
1 Doe still to kid


----------



## SusanP

Quinn just had 3 bucks and a doe tonight. What's our total so far? Sorry I seem to have lost the tally somewhere along the way.


----------



## LadySecret

Total

Bucks: 564
Does: 568


----------



## SusanP

Well it seems Quinn got Chloe going last night (those two do *everything* together!) and Chloe had two gorgeous doelings in the week hours this morning. 

Bucks: 564
Does: 570


----------



## happybleats

well add 3 more bucks...Maybeline had triplets this morning...all boys :-(


----------



## thegoatgirl

Add one doeling from me, I still have two does left to kid as well.


----------



## rebelINny

Had a single buck born today. So that makes the total:

568 bucks
571 doelings


----------



## sassykat6181

Doeling today 

568 bucks
572 doelings


----------



## thegoatgirl

And another buckling.


----------



## ThreeHavens

One more girl to add. A single doeling. :kidred:

That ends our kidding season!

569 bucks
573 does


----------



## goatblessings

*Fairhaven Nubians*

4 bucks so far - no does. 2 more to freshen
so that's a tie 573 bucks
573 does
Hoping for some pink with my last two girls!:crazy:


----------



## CountyLineAcres

We have a doe in labor, so we should get more kids added to the tally soon.


----------



## ADK_County_Bend_Farm

1 of each again friday...at least one more doe to kid before end of may i hope

574 bucks
574 does


----------



## mirage_mp

One more doeling today! Yay! So you can add my one doeling to the doe catagory! (For me that makes it 6-1 doe to buck ratio. Love it!) Now I'm done for the year.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

We got a doeling! 

574 bucks
576 does


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

I get to add:

-6 bucklings :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue:
-1 doeling :kidred:

DEFINITELY a buck year for me!


New total is:
580 bucks
577 does


----------



## margaret

Noooo! the bucks are winning again:lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

Okay, who's got triplet (or quad) does? The girls gotta catch up! :lol:


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

nigies4ever said:


> Okay, who's got triplet (or quad) does? The girls gotta catch up! :lol:


LOL! My last to kid is carrying around at least triplets. I'm hoping for all does! I'm thinking a week maybe.


----------



## NDgirl

triplets- 2 does and a buck

total:
581 bucks
579 does


----------



## kc8lsk

So Far

Sugar & Arnie :angel::angel:
Mabel & Otis :kidblue::kidred:
Cream & Arnie :kidred::kidblue::kidblue:
Juno & Spike :kidred::kidblue::angel:
Alyssa & Arnie :kidred:
Daisy & Arnie :kidblue::kidblue:
Willow & Arnie :kidblue::kidred:
JayCee & Arnie :kidred::kidblue:
Tasia & ? :kidred::kidblue:

Total
Bucks 590
Does 586


----------



## sassykat6181

Sorry guys, twin bucks today

Bucks 592
Does 586


----------



## sassykat6181

And....2 more bucks

Total
594 bucks
586 does


----------



## TDG-Farms

I didnt add our final 2 does. One was kinda a surprise. Didnt really think she was 

1 buck, 1 doe
1 doe

Total
595 bucks
588 does


----------



## goatblessings

*Fairhaven Nubians*

And add to the count - 2 doelings! 
That makes 595 bucks
and 590 does

One more to freshen here...


----------



## billiejw89

1 buckling!
596 Bucks
590 does


----------



## Megan197

Only 1 baby so far this year! A little doe! Our 2 Nigerian does are due about anytime, thinking they may both have triplets but we'll see soon enough how many and what genders... my sister's goats are done kidding for the year, and she had gotten 7 does and 4 bucks! Hoping we follow that whole more does then bucks thing there. ;3 Haha!

That makes 600 bucks
and 598 does


----------



## CecilandNellie

Finally! One of each late this afternoon.
We are completely thrilled since the February doe died (ketosis) and the April doe had a false pregnancy. 
We knew our Gladys was ready this morning, we sat in the barn all day while she fooled around and got more and more uncomfortable. Then at 4:00 a little goop, and and bit of a struggle (she thought) and the two were born before 4:30. Everyone is doing well.

First freshener, stood for milking (I am amazed) and I got at least 3 cups. We bottle feed from the first feeding, so I am now home bound for a few weeks.

I just realized everyone is adding to the totals...so as I see 601 and 600 this morning (May 9) I will add my two from Thursday.

602 does
601 bucks


----------



## orthis

3 more does and I think we are done for the spring.

601 does
600 bucks


----------



## sassykat6181

3 bucks today....ugh, im,swimming in bucks (7 this week alone)

601 does
603 bucks


----------



## rebelINny

A doe that buck was used to service kidded triplets today. 1 buck 2 does

So 
603 does
604 bucks


----------



## kimbuffet

It is a buck year for us...5 bucks 2 does ( we lost 1 buck..would have been 6) I have 2 more does to kid, hoping for some does.


----------



## rebelINny

My friends kidding season is over. She had 6 bucks and one doe.

So tallying up the last post and this one...
616 bucks ( I assume doc's still count?)

And 
607 does


----------



## scubacoz

I have had so far 8 does and 3 bucks. 3 does were triplets and 3 triplet boys


----------



## scubacoz

So thats 619 bucks and 615 does


----------



## Blackheadedboers

And today I had triplet does born!! 

So 619 bucks 
618 does


----------



## billiejw89

triplets yesterday 1 buck 2 does
twins today 1 buck 1 doe

621 bucks
621 does


----------



## LadySecret

Rosie had twins! One of each

Total

622 bucks
622 does


----------



## scubacoz

Twin doelings born tuesday that makes 623 does, 621 bucks


----------



## AriesBis

Twin bucklings born yesterday

Does 624
Bucks 623


----------



## CritterCarnival

AriesBis said:


> Twin bucklings born yesterday
> 
> Does 624
> Bucks 623


Just delivered twin bucklings this morning...so current count is

Does 624
Bucks 625


----------



## LadySecret

Total count is off. Post #260 left a buck off.

Total:

Bucks - 626
Does - 624


----------



## goatblessings

*Fairhaven Nubians*

My last doe freshened - one buckling:kidblue:

So bucks 627
Does 624


----------



## chelsboers

Buck and doe born here yesterday

Total
Bucks 628
Does 625


----------



## CountyLineAcres

4 does and 1 buckling in a single day!

Bucks 629
Does 629


----------



## luvmyherd

Who will break the tie?


----------



## Lstein

Just to keep up the suspense.....

Buttercup had twins last night, a buck and a doe
Bucks 630
Does 630

I'm officially done for the year, the task of tiebreaking must be passed on to another. ;-)


----------



## GoateeFarms50

Our only doe bred this year Rosie, had twins this morning. One doeling and buckling 

Bucks 631
Does 631


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel

Annie had twins this morning; one buckling, one doeling. :kidblue: :kidred:
Bucks, 632
Does, 632


----------



## margaret

Still tied!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I can't believe they're still tied :lol: The suspense!


----------



## chelsboers

Last doe to kid until this fall kidded earlier today 1buckling and 1 doeling

Total
Bucks: 633
Does: 633


----------



## margaret

More buck/doe twins?!?
How long is it gonna be tied?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Until my 4th of July kids get here :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hopefully tonight or tomorrow! Lol


----------



## TripleBSfarm

Spring kidding for me was 2 doelings 2 bucklings. 

Total 
Bucks 635
Does 635


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh, still tied!! :lol:


----------



## margaret

Someone have twin doelings this is crazy!


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Until my 4th of July kids get here :lol:


That's what it looks like:lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

I'm waiting and hoping Athena has two girls! 

Or maybe Kat has more than one girl! We can't let the bucks win :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But she wants a buck from Kat :lol:


----------



## shadygrovegoats

Last nights Doe Kid!


----------



## nigies4ever

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> But she wants a buck from Kat :lol:


Well then maybe Kat can have trips :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha!


----------



## margaret

Yay! Doelings ahead!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Tied again bucks: 636 does: 636







This mornings buck!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Sunday morning Buttercup had two bucklings and one doe. The doe did not survive. 

Bucks 638 Does 637


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hopefully we can brig the scores back up before the year is over! I know there are more does to kid! And I plan to have Galaxy kidding this year!


----------



## Kudzu

margaret said:


> Someone have twin doelings this is crazy!


Your wish is my command.

Twin doelings yesterday evening.  :stars:

Bucks 638 Does 639


----------



## GoatyGoatGal

My two girls both had a buck each, named Theodore and Leopold!


----------



## rebelINny

Which makes 
Bucks 640 does 639


----------



## rebelINny

I had a single buck born today.

Bucks 641
Does 639


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch

Had 2 does and a buck born today


----------



## CecilandNellie

I suppose I need to post zero for the doe due in April, had the cloudburst 3 weeks ago, but had a second potential date Monday. Monday is gone and I see no sign of impending birth.

She is 15 months, has never kidded, but still made a nice bag for the false alarm. She is the one most interested in the other doe's kids! Waiting for her to come in heat, should be soon.


----------



## jaimn

2 does, 4 bucks. So glad it is over!! Now we can play with the kids  

does 643
bucks 646


----------



## Blackheadedboers

I had twin buck kids born the other day so. . . 

Does: 643
Bucks:648


----------



## margaret

NOOO! The bucks are winning!:lol:


----------



## billiejw89

Buck/doe twins
Does- 644
Bucks- 649


----------



## olbossy

18 kids so far with one doe still to kid

11 does
7 bucks

Talley

Does 655
Bucks 656


----------



## sassykat6181

2 does

Does 657
Bucks 656


----------



## DLeeB

4 bucks
2 does


----------



## LadySecret

sassykat6181 said:


> 2 does
> 
> Does 657
> Bucks 656





DLeeB said:


> 4 bucks
> 2 does


Total
Does - 659
Bucks - 660


----------



## Bree_6293

1 doe this afternoon!

I have more due in 2-3 months time. 

Total:
660 bucks
660 does


----------



## coriewoodard

Doelings 5
Bucklings 6


----------



## RPC

I had 5 does and 3 bucks so

Total
Bucklings: 669
Doelings: 670


----------



## springkids

I welcomed a set of twin does on Memorial Day!!!!!!
Welcome to the world Liberty and Justice!

Bucks 669
Does 672


----------



## CaprineDream

All done for the year.  

Had a total of 20 kids born, 17 survived. 

Zephyr-2 does & 2 bucks 
Zucchini-2 does and 2 bucks
Cloe-2 bucks
Mirage-2 does & 1 buck
Kidron-2 does (lost one, to polio I think) 
Dittany-1 buck
Dahlia-1 doe & 1 buck
Essence-1 doe & 1 buck (lost both due to birthing difficulties)

So the total for me is 10 does and 10 bucks born, 8 does and 9 bucks lived.

Total for the thread: 
Bucks 679
Does 682


----------



## nigies4ever

Don't hate me everyone, but I'm gonna have to bring it closer to a tie..

Adding for a friend, their ND had quads yesterday. 3 bucks, 1 doe.

Bucks: 682
Does: 683


----------



## olbossy

Had another set of twins yesterday.

1 buckling
1 doeling

Total

Bucks 683
Does 684


----------



## CecilandNellie

1 buck
1 doe Wed May 27 5 pm

Bucks 684
Does 685


At about 6 hours old buck was bleeding a lot from cord. Tied it off again, he looks ok this morning, but I am still cautious.


----------



## ADK_County_Bend_Farm

Twin bucks born last night! 

Bucks 686

Does 685


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Wow, it that EVER close!!!


----------



## LamanchaAcres

Our numbers resulted in...

14 bucks
7 does

Thread total: 
Bucks - 700
Does - 692


----------



## twokidsandafarm

I had 7 bucks and 2 does born this year.

So total is: 
Bucks: 707
Does: 694

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## Bree_6293

Oh no the does are being left behind!


----------



## nigies4ever

Buck/doe twins from my FF!

Bucks: 708
Does: 695


----------



## kimmiezkidz64

My first year kidding! Twins x2

Gidget- (1) boy (1) girl :girl: :boy:

Maggie May (1) boy (1) girl :boy::girl:


----------



## NDDFainters

Our goat that had toxemia finally kidded! So glad! A buck and a doe.

Bucks=711
Does=698


----------



## Trickyroo

Olive had 2 bucklings 1 doeling 

After these bottle babies , never again , thats all I'm saying , lol.
Olive is being a good mommy and taking care of all her babies. 
Im done this year and every year after this one  
Yay for me :wahoo:

Totals:
Does-699
Bucks-713


----------



## nigies4ever

Anybody have a doe who may or may not be carrying 15 doe kids? :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

I seriously thought Olive had at least a dozen or so , lol..


----------



## GCKRanch

We had 8 bucks and 3 doelings (so far!)


----------



## TCOLVIN

*Boys & girls*

3 girls
2 boys

still waiting on Red, should be any day now.

Tango-Oscar-Mike (TOM):laugh:


----------



## Little_K_Farm

We only had 1 doe bred this year. Our first kids bred and born here. She had me going crazy. Last night she had 1 adorable doeling.

Totals:
Does-700
Bucks-713


----------



## lovinglife

7 Does
3 Bucks

so

Does - 707
Bucks - 716


----------



## rockytg

So far we have 10 doelings and 2 bucklings


----------



## RPC

Finally getting closer to a 50/50 

717 does
718 bucks


----------



## glndg

rockytg said:


> So far we have 10 doelings and 2 bucklings


How did you do that?! Anything special?


----------



## Ride4ever

My last 2 yearlings due kidded. Both had single does, helping make up for overload of bucks I've had this year. So adding 2 does to that list...

719 does
718 bucks
Yes! Does finally ahead...for now.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch

One doe one buck born a week ago... 

720 does
719 bucks


----------



## clady92

*2015 Kidding season is done for us!*

Our final doe, a FF Nubian, blessed us with twin does yesterday morning.

Our kidding season for this year is officially over.

Does = 722
Bucks = 719


----------



## Nikkie

Out of 2 does I got 3 does 1 buck

Does = 725
Bucks = 720


----------



## RoyalSpirit

6 bucks 8 does


----------



## rockytg

glndg said:


> How did you do that?! Anything special?


My daughter prayed for us to have does this year. Aside from her prayers, nothing else was done differently in what has typically yielded about a 50/50 split in kids.


----------



## goatygirl

726 bucks
733 does


----------



## AriesBis

My Shirley gave us a single buckling. 

Bucks 727
Does 733


----------



## kristimriggs

One rotten, fiesty lil buckling this year!!!

BUCKS-728
DOES-733


----------



## Riverside Fainters

I will add 2 bucklings to the list so..
Bucks- 730
Does- 733


----------



## Goatzrule

2 bucks and 1 doe
Bucks-732
Does-734


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl

Lily :kidblue: :kidblue:

Daffodil :kidred:

2 bucks
1 doe


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl

Bucks- 734
Does- 735
The bucks are closing the gap! :kidblue:


----------



## shawneesas

Two bucks and a doe, little girl didn't make it ):


----------



## Neith

My first year with kidding and I got:
1 girl
2 boys


----------



## Goatzrule

Bucks-738
Doe-737
please update the total number


----------



## kimbuffet

One more doe kidded since I reported last with 1 buck and 1 doe on Memorial Day. They are named Freedom and Liberty. I have 1 more doe to go.


----------



## AriesBis

My last doe, Laverne, kidded this morning with a buck and a DOE!!! 

Bucks 740
Does 739

What an awesome first kidding season for us! 4 bucks 1 doe but most important, all moms are healthy and milking well and all babies are alive and thriving! we are very blessed!


----------



## Trickyroo

Well…..i had a surprise this morning ,a doe i never knew was pregnant had two beautiful doelings ! I nearly fell over looking out the window and seeing a baby following my Blondie around ( she didn't have these kids , she kidding earlier in the Spring ). She was running away from the baby yelling " I'm not your momma" , lol… I did hear a strange yell this morning but didn't think nothing much about it since they've been making weird noises at each other later. But something told me to look out the window and there i saw a blonde little baby chasing , ironically a doe called Blondie , lol..

I will post more about them in birth announcements tomorrow , I'm fighting a migraine today ( yay for me ) UGH ! 

Just what i needed , more babies ! Their names will be :
God help me #1 and God help me #2…..

I yelled at my buck , who pleaded the fifth ! I know , totally my fault though. I thought it was safe when no one was in heat , but apparently i was wrong about both , lol. I felt bad over the winter since i sold my other bucks and Archie was all alone…
Well , he better get used to being alone now ! Nah , i'll end up putting one the Nubian wethers with him to snuggle with  If i didn't love this buck so much , he'd be gone , but he has a hold over me , those darn sweet eyes of his , lol….And the fact that he loves me  Ughhhh , i hate goats ! NOT !


Bucks--740
Does--741 

Does are in winning finally !!!


----------



## glndg

Bucks- 741
Does-742

One of each born this evening! Mom took to her job like an old pro even though this was her first time.


----------



## margaret

Congrats on the doelings Laura!
I hope your migraine goes away soon:hug: that's no fun


----------



## ThreeHavens

Haha, oh my goodness, Laura! He needs an olor  feel better soon.


----------



## Trickyroo

Thanks Margaret and Danielle  Your right about that D , lol...


----------



## Dyana

My last doe kidded today.
2 bucks 1 doe

Bucks-743
Does-743


----------



## luvmyherd

50/50 whoda thought?!?:shrug:


----------



## Trickyroo

I thought i tipped the scales , hoped the does would gain some ground , lol.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I guess I should count the twin bucks I was looking forward to, they were aborted on saturday though...

745 bucks
743 does


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel

Sneaky FF Bru kidded overnight with twins, one of each. No bag, acting her good self, day 147. Kids clean, dry, fluffy and nursing when I went in this morning. Pictures by tomorrow; I have to go to town today--Miss Doe Code got the timing slightly wrong!
doelings :kidred: 744
bucklings :kidblue: 746


----------



## christinajh

My last doe of the season kidded yesterday, so add another buck and a doeling

doelings 745
Bucklings 747


----------



## Tapestry

Two still born bucklings, two lively bucklings.

Bucklings 751
Doelings 745


----------



## fourmilecreek

Mia (lamancha) :kidred: :kidred:
Mary (nubian) :kidblue: :kidblue:

Dead even for me! I would've liked some nubian doelings, but at least I got some manchas.

Bucklings 753
Doelings 747


----------



## ADK_County_Bend_Farm

Last doe until fall had a 8.5lbs buckling! 

Bucks 754

Does 747


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel

My last doe to kid had one of each. Pics tomorrow.
:kidred: 748
:kidblue: 755


----------



## Goatzrule

Girls in the leed


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The bucks are actually in the lead by 7


----------



## PygmyMom

With buttons triplets, that puts us at 7 does so far this year and 0 bucklings. It's a tie! 

Bucks: 755 
Does: 755


----------



## Trickyroo

PygmyMom said:


> With buttons triplets, that puts us at 7 does so far this year and 0 bucklings. It's a tie!
> 
> Bucks: 755
> Does: 755


Seriously ? NO BUCKLINGS ?!? WOW ! :hi5:
Im going to take a wild guess and say you might've wanted one ?
That's usually how that works , lol...


----------



## Trickyroo

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> The bucks are actually in the lead by 7


That got shot down quick !


----------



## PygmyMom

Trickyroo said:


> Seriously ? NO BUCKLINGS ?!? WOW ! :hi5:
> 
> Im going to take a wild guess and say you might've wanted one ?
> 
> That's usually how that works , lol...


Lol! We did actually want ONE buckling from Peanut as a new breeding buck #facepalm


----------



## AliciamSchultz

We had twins in January  bottle babies due our lazy mama rejecting them at birth. One buckling (tri color with cream black and white) and doeling (tri color with chamois (red brown) (sp*) black and white)








Buckling








Doeling


----------



## AliciamSchultz

So 
doelings 756
Buckling 756


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And so it's tied again.... :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ava had a single buck kid on May 24th 2015.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Doelings-756
Bucklings-757


----------



## Trickyroo

Dang little buckling buggers :GAAH: But they are precious


----------



## redhillgirl

5 does
11 bucks


----------



## Goatzrule

bucks- 768
does- 761


----------



## afullacre

One Nigerian buckling so far. 
Another doe left to kid in August. I'll post those results then


----------



## RLM93

One buck and two does born this afternoon all solid red!

Bucks 770

Does 763


----------



## HeavenViewRanch

Got 2 beautiful nubian kids
:girl: :boy: 1 of each


----------



## Goatzrule

bucks- 771
Does-764


----------



## goatylove

2 boys 1 girl :kidred::kidblue::kidblue:
bucks-773
Does 765


----------



## CecilandNellie

Here are Tucker and Tilly, not born to my herd, but my newest babies. I won't add them to the count, but they are too cute to omit from pictures and Tucker (the dark one) will replace my buck next year. Yea, I know, why did I buy the sister.......oh darn - maybe I need to keep the old buck, too.


----------



## glndg

Twin does ;-)

Bucks 773
Does 767


----------



## COgoatLover25

Twin does

Bucks 773

Does 769


----------



## LadySecret

Freya had twins. One of each.

Vega had triplets. 2 bucks 1 doe

Flicka had a single doeling.

Bucks 776

Does 772


----------



## samba1

6 bucks
4 does

Total:
Bucks 782
Does 776


----------



## Goatzrule

come one girls!!!


----------



## tonicbubbles

ND: Oreo: 2 bucks
Nubians: Rocky Road: 2 does 1 buck
Chocolate Syrup: 1 buck
Vanilla Bean: 2 bucks
Total:
Bucks 788
Does 778


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Rosie :kidred: :kidred: Twin girlies, Misty and Blue, go Rose!
Gypsy :kidblue: Cute little momas boy, Buster


----------



## Ryann

haven't been on in at awhile so I will add my numbers now we finally had a doe year! 12 bucklings and 19 doelings!

new total:

bucks 801
does 799

(I added the kids from the post above me that didn't carry the total down too)

does are catching up


----------



## Jessica84

Here I had- 38 bucks
54 does


Bucks 839
Does 853


----------



## COgoatLover25

The does are in the lead!


----------



## LisaFoerster

*Babies are here*

All three of my nannies kidded within a few days of each other.

Miss Lisa-Herd Queen (I did not name her)-- twin does
Half-n-Half- Twins 1 buck 1 doe
Reverse Oreo- single doe.

So I have 4 does and 1 buck!!! :kidblue::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred:


----------



## Bree_6293

Twin boys  
842 bucks
857 does


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch

My two does had a wonderful year with:
5 does
1 buck

843 bucks

862 does


----------



## agilitymaster01

13 does
22 bucks

875 does
865 bucks


----------



## nannysrus

2 does 
1 buck

877 does
866 bucks


----------



## glavin96

4 bucks 
1 doe


----------



## Bree_6293

1 more buck and mine are done for 2 months now 
878 does
871 bucks


----------



## SusanP

Amelia kidded this afternoon with twin bucklings, bringing us to...

878 does
873 bucks


----------



## CapriGem

*Caprigem kid Tally 2015*

8 doe kids
9 buck kids

Slight :kidblue: year for Caprigem.

Forum Tally:

886 Does

882 Bucks


----------



## Tallistrailblzr

*One Doeling so far!*

We have just had the one doeling so far. Not too bad for only owning goats for 2 weeks


----------



## crazyforgoats

Out of my 5 does
3 doelings
6 bucklings


----------



## nigies4ever

Twins tonight! 1 doe, 1 buck

Total:

891 does

888 bucks


----------



## fezz09

We had
6 bucklings
4 doelings


----------



## nigies4ever

That makes 

895 does

894 bucks

Just a friendly reminder to please add up the forum total as well as your own tally at the end of your posts


----------



## luvmyherd

Close to a tie again!


----------



## Blackheadedboers

One more doe kid to add!


So does 896 
And bucks 894


----------



## Trickyroo

Dasha kidded a couple weeks ago , i totally forgot about this thread !
Im adding one doeling and two bucklings .

Does: 897
Bucks: 896


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

We had 2 does, no bucks. Still one doe to kid.

In all-
Does: 899
Bucks: 896


----------



## Lstein

I'm kind of amazed that this list is still almost 50/50 this late into the year.


----------



## Anniebanks

*Busy good year*

I haven't been on in awhile so here is my tally 13 moms and 30 kids! I had 6 sets of triplets! 4 sets born on one day. It was raining kids.: All are fat and sassy now. I only had 3 bottle babies but I kept them with their moms and gave them supplement bottles. I finally got a spotted doeling. Her name is Lulu.


----------



## cfish001

I have had 5 does that kidded this year and they all had twins - 10 kids altogether.
7 doelings and 3 bucklings.
2 doelings are american saanens, 3 doelings and 1 buckling are american oberhasli, 2 doelings and 2 bucklings are saanen/oberhasli cross.

We have decided to not keep our american saanan buck and will be selling him. I like the smaller breed and love the temperment of the oberhaslis in general.

Carrol


----------



## Tiskett3849

Definitely a buck year for me.

16 bucks
11 does


----------



## rebelINny

I'm adding one more doeling to the numbers. Had my last kid (I think) born Aug 27.


----------



## RPC

Not sure what anniebanks had as far as bucks or does but it looks like we are at.

Does- 918
Bucks- 915


----------



## Bree_6293

I have had 1 more buck kid born and now 2 months until my last 2 girls are due. I hope for girls!!!!! Have only gotten 1 girl so far :/ 
Does:918
Bucks: 916


----------



## janecb

One doe, one buck and another doe looking ready to kid tonight!

Does: 919
Bucks: 917


----------



## jennyjane

One buck born a week ago today.


----------



## RPC

Does: 919
Bucks: 918

Remember to update the totals


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

I had two does and two bucks this year. And should have more babies in November. 
Does: 921
Bucks: 920


----------



## janecb

4 more does!

Does: 925
Bucks: 920


----------



## SugarBush Farms

My 2015 talley:
1 doe
4 bucks

Someone really needs to send some pink thoughts my way for next year's kidding.

Does: 926
Bucks: 924


----------



## Icedangel11

Two doelings, with two more does due. 

Does: 928 
Bucks: 924


----------



## Goatzrule

does are in the lead!!!!!!


----------



## miohippus

17 bucks

7 does


----------



## Goatzrule

Bucks: 941
Does:935 
Please update the tallies


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

Now hopefully my doe will give me some girls and the does can get back in the lead


----------



## txrodeogirl21

We got 2 does and a buck on Wednesday and 2 does on Friday. 
Bucks 942
Does 939


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

My doe gave a buck and a doe Wendsday night. 
Bucks 943
Does 940


----------



## Bree_6293

From my last 4 does I have gotten 4 doe kids and 1 buck kid. Only 2 does left for this year! 

Bucks: 944
Does: 944


----------



## luvmyherd

Back to a tie. How strange for something that is a 50/50 chance!:lol:


----------



## Bree_6293

I have had doe kids born yesterday too. Now only 1 doe left
Bucks: 944
Does: 946


----------



## goat

Out of 36 does I got 71 kids. 34 doelings and 37 bucklings.


981 Bucks
980 Does


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm

Two does kidded for me, with a total of 3 bucks. 

So, that makes: 

Bucks: 984
Does: 980


----------



## thegoatmama

twins (doeling/buckling)
twins (doelings)
triplets (doelings/buckling)

Bucks: 986
Does: 985


----------



## Blackheadedboers

One of my does just kidded with a single doe! 
so. . . 
Bucks 986
Does 986


----------



## Berks-and-boars

Just not my year for bucks. It seems all my nannies are having does. Only have 1 buck kid so far. 3 more mom's are in labor now so I have my fingers crossed for some buck kids.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

Berks-and-boars said:


> Just not my year for bucks. It seems all my nannies are having does. Only have 1 buck kid so far. 3 more mom's are in labor now so I have my fingers crossed for some buck kids.


I want the doe problem you are having


----------



## jfarmerterp

5 more babies born 3 boys one girl
I ve had others born but not sure if I posted


----------



## Berks-and-boars

Well all done kidding. Total of 4 boys and 4 girls. My last doe gave me twin boys with great caller. Are 5th doe was not pregnant she just gained weight so the others didn't feel so bad. Lol


----------



## thegoatmama

gegegoatgirl2698 said:


> I want the doe problem you are having


:lol: so do I!


----------



## Tallistrailblzr

2 myotonics! 1 boy, 1 girl - not twins


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So next year I vote mandatory pix for each kid born!


----------



## happybleats

I might be able to squeeze in another 2015 kid  Mocha is due Dec. 8th...she's dropped a bit today and her udder is a little firmer...not there yet..but closer then yesterday !! isnt she cute...shes my sassy girl!! 

Bred to Bleu : ) they should be amazing!!


----------



## goathiker

Where did everyone quit adding the tally??? :lol:


----------



## happybleats

im lost....guess we need to back track lol


----------



## txrodeogirl21

By my tally, after going back to the last tally posted and adding the babies born since then, we are at 
Bucks: 994
Does: 992


----------



## happybleats

Mocha did it!! a Buck ( black) and a Doe ( colored)..dont ask me how many that makes for me..because I cant remember :grin:

ok, i checked my kiding thread...after today we had 12 bucks and 8 does...I think....ugh..I need to go look lol...LOOOOG day...

yep..12/8 :-D


----------



## sassykat6181

Cute!


----------



## margaret

Congrats Cathy they are adorable!


----------



## thegoatmama

HappyCaliGoats said:


> So next year I vote mandatory pix for each kid born!


I second this:greengrin:


----------



## Goatzrule

I cant wait for my 2016 kidding season, our buck has a lot of color!!


----------



## margaret

Hey Kelsie, you mean _2016_ right? Not 2026?


----------



## Goatzrule

yeah :lol: if i had to wait that long i dont think i could live


----------



## margaret

I was gonna say...she must really be planning ahead:lol:


----------



## Ranger1

I guess I never added mine.... 
3 does
3 bucks


----------



## Bree_6293

We have now finished our kidding for 2015. Last ones were 7 does and 5 bucks

Total tally:
Bucks: 1014
Does: 1010


----------



## Tallistrailblzr

Another billy. That makes two billies and 2 nannies for us! Myotonic


----------



## AncientBlue

*Rosey had a big boy*

Rosey had a 6lb 10oz buckling :kidblue:

Total tally:
Bucks: 1016
Does: 1010


----------



## AncientBlue

Annabelle had

:kidblue: 3lbs 10 ozs white
:kidred: 3lbs 10 ozs chocolate
:kidred: 3lbs 6 ozs white

Total tally
Bucklings: 1017
Doelings: 1012


----------



## AncientBlue

Annabelle's kids


----------



## thegoatmama

They are just too cute!
I love how I never get tired of seeing baby goats! :laugh:


----------



## CritterCarnival

Last kiddings for us for the year, 2 girls...:kidred: :kidred:

Dory:








Raisin': 








Bucklings: 2017
Doelings: 2014


----------



## scubacoz22

This week we had twins 1 doeling and 1 buckling for Emma
And 1 doeling for calico rose! Probably my last for 2015. Will post pictures later


----------



## scubacoz22

Here are pictures


----------



## scubacoz22

The first one is the doeling, the next is the buckling and the last is them together


----------



## scubacoz22

This is my other doeling. From Calico Rose


----------



## thegoatmama

Hooray for adding pictures!


CritterCarnival said:


> Last kiddings for us for the year, 2 girls...:kidred: :kidred:
> Bucklings: 2017
> Doelings: 2014


They are so adorable! I just love Dory...I'm a sucker for frosted ears. :laugh:


scubacoz22 said:


> The first one is the doeling, the next is the buckling and the last is them together


Those are some beautiful markings!


----------



## Goatzrule

so that means the tally is
bucklings: 2018
doelings: 2016
right? please add you kids to the tally that way we can keep up with each post. Any more before the end of this year? Doelings might have a chance....


----------



## Blackheadedboers

My doe just had twin bucks, sorry doelings!

2020 bucks
2016 does


----------



## LadySecret

I had one more doe kid with a single buckling.

2021 bucks
2016 does


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pretty crazy that just between those of us on here that counted up their kids to this thread, there has been 4037 kids born!


----------



## jfarmerterp

*Adding the last for the year*

Adding 3 more boys 
2 more girls


----------



## Goatzrule

Bucklings: 2024
doelings: 2018
come on girls lets even this out


----------



## Goatzrule

anymore before tonight?


----------



## Blackheadedboers

Me!!! I found two does and a buck kid, and even better all solid black!!!


----------



## Blackheadedboers

So with my triplets
bucklings 2025
Doelings 2020


----------



## margaret

Looks like this might be the final count for 2015!
Happy New Year's!


----------



## rebelINny

Not final yet...the last three days the farm here has birthed 10 does and 9 bucks. Making the total (correct me if I'm wrong), 
Bucks 2034
Doeling 2030


----------



## margaret

Anyone else have any to add?
It's almost midnight here, but I know other people are in different time zones.


----------



## Berks-and-boars

I didn't add my 4 girls and 4 boys I think


----------



## Goatzrule

Happy New year!!!! :leap: 
I believe the final count is
Doelings:2034
bucklings:2038
wow really close. That makes it about 4072 kids!!!


----------



## margaret

Happy New Year everyone!
I guess we'll have to make a 2016 thread soon, I know a lot of people have does kidding this month.


----------



## laurelsh

Me, for 2015 had 3 bucks, 2 does.


----------



## margaret

So bucks: 2041. Does:2036
Total 4077!


----------



## RPC

That's pretty amazing


----------



## margaret

A lot of baby goats isn't it?


----------



## Jessica84

No no sorry add another boy and 3 girls so
Bucks 2042
Does 2039
Total 4081


----------



## Goatzrule

Thats a lot of kids


----------



## Goats Rock

Almost 50/50! Onward to 2016!


----------



## AlvinLeanne

I missed adding mine that were born on 12/27. We had 1 buckling and 1 doeling.

Bucklings 2043
Doelings 2040

Total 4083


----------



## scubacoz22

I am adding 4 boys and 2 girls for January.


----------



## danverguy

So far... 6 bucklings 1 doeling. LOL Two does left to kid... lets hope these two first timers pop out a girl or two! :laugh:


----------



## Goatzrule

You might want to add your new kids onto the kidding tally for this year


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's 2016 now, we need a new thread! Lol!


----------



## goatygirl

We've made one


----------



## goatygirl

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f219/2016-kidding-thread-182800/index8.html


----------



## moonmilk_creamery

I have had 2 bucks and 0 does :GAAH:


----------



## goatygirl

You can add this to the 2016 thread if you would like


----------



## Marlene

Great season first 4 does kidding produced 8 bucks. finished with 9 bucks and 2 does


----------



## gunmetalbutterfly

2 does 
2 bucklings


----------



## Marlene

9 bucks 
2 does


----------



## goatygirl

You can add this to the 2016 baby count if you would like to


----------



## GoatCrazy01

Not sure if there is a 2016 kidding tally or not.. but we had 1 doe that kidded. Twins - doe & buck


----------



## goatygirl

Yes there is a 2016 tally thread!


----------



## laurelsh

2 bucks (1 of them was stillborn)
3 does


----------



## Tiskett3849

Add to the 2016 tally: 7 does, 6 bucks

5 of my girls did not get bred this year; got a new young buck and he was too short to reach my tall Boer/Nubian cross does. Hopefully he bred with them end of April and we will have October babies.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

It'd be better to add 2016 kids to the 2016 Talley here: 
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f219/2016-kidding-thread-182800/


----------



## jonandwendysfarm

*One doe*

We have one doe, her name is Honey. She is Lamancha/ Togg mix. Mom is Clover, a Lamancha. Dad is an unknown Togg.


----------



## scubacoz22

We have 1 doeling and 2 bucklings


----------



## goathiker

scubacoz22 said:


> We have 1 doeling and 2 bucklings


They were born last year???


----------



## GloryJaz

Just wanted to say hello. I'm new. Congrats on all of the precious babes!!! We had 5 recent kiddings. I'll be sharing soon. 
God bless!
Ps....anyone know why my avatar is sideways?


----------



## GloryJaz

Oopsie...I realized this is 2015. I had births then but thought we'd be in 2016 now! Anyone know if there will be a thread for that? Should I start one?
God bless!
Glory


----------



## RPC

There is already one it just wasn't penned at the top so you have to search for it


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

There is a link to it on the previous page.


----------



## GloryJaz

Ohhh okie dok honey,thank you!


----------

